# having trouble getting azureus to breed



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

For about 1 month now ive had a pair of azureus in a 40 gallon, i have setup several egg laying sites and there are a couple dishes with water and also a very damp area where it looks like a natural water area... i haven't seen the male calling at all since ive had the pair in there, however at one point i had 2 males and 2 females in the same tank and the males were calling and fighting like crazy so i separated them. Currently i have been seeing the two frogs following each other all over the tank, the female following the male. i just ordered a temp/hygrometer meter to see what im running in the tanks to see if its a problem. The reason is because the tanks are in the basement and sometimes it gets cold down there. but i have a heater running to keep temps normal. All my tanks have glass tops completely covered...i mean i think im doing everything right to get these guys to breed. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions to try and trigger these guys, misting/ feeding/music (lol)


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I've had a sexed pair in a 40g breeder for 5-6 months, and no breeding. The advice thats been given to me is to really bring up the humidity. 90%+, make sure you have plenty of hiding spots, and feed well (I feed my larger frogs Hydei)... oh and be patient lol, mine are nearing 2 years of age,,, it can take a while, and you never know, they might just be on break...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the help yeah, my male is around 2 and female is about 18 months i have been feeding them both types if fruit flys. im hoping something will happen soon, another question too, Is it possible to have too many hiding spots that they may lay eggs and you really would never know? Has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I've heard of members who would never find where their azureus or tinc were laying eggs, but would see them moving the tads to a deposit location, than pulled the tads there...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

makes sense thanks again oh by the way im an artist as well, kind of interesting, i was on here the other day and saw in one of the threads i believe it was u that said something about waiting for payment for a painting...just curious what do u paint, because im a painter as well just graduated from Youngstown state and i paint red eye tree frogs and posion dart frogs obviously


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

nice to meet a fellow artist, went to Georgetown ba in business and art. As for what I paint, depends on who is buying it. 99% of my commissioned paintings are portraits, for galleries i usually do about 25%landscape, 25%portrait, 50%still life/florals...

Am going to start doing a 3'x4' painting of a dart frog here pretty soon, had a bunch of vday commissions, and have to get some stuff done for a gallery solo exhibit in Denver this summer. Would like to see some of your work, can see mine at http://www.AaronAcker.com


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well i put a couple of my paintings up on here, you could go to gallery search and type in painting, well i tried that website but it wasn't working, however i did Google ur and and saw some of ur work and photographs great stuff man keep it up im excited to see the frog pics let me know when u start one...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

wooo hoooo, i just gave them time and kept doing what i was originally doing, changed some dietary elements and BAM, only laid one egg, but i think this is a good sign for hopefully they will keep doin what they do. ill keep posting pics of the egg


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

NICE!

yeah, i have yet to have any action from my azureus pair,,, though they show signs of breeding behavior (courting, and following) no calling from male, but I'm hopeful that something will happen in the next 2 months :? lol... Anybody selling Viagra for male frogs


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yea it was quite strange for my pair, they were following and hanging out in little areas right next to each other but, i never saw the female stroking or the male calling. til yesterday i saw them in the hut, they stayed there for a couple hours the i believe i spooked them, and they came out so thats when i saw the female stroking him and whatnot, still didnt really notice the male calling but the front of my glass was quite foggy and hard to see so, i left them alone played Halo for about 6 hours, then turned the lights out checked the tank this morning and there it was. Im guessing its going to be a bad one. It looks rather small, but you never know, i just hope she starts laying some bigger clutches in the future.


----------

